# Makita LS1214F 12-Inch Dual Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw



## thetimberkid

I just got one and love it!

Thanks for the review

Callum


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I have this saw also and it is great. The laser is fully adjustable and accurate, the blade was great quality(still haven't felt the need to change it) and it has no slop in the sliders..nice straight crosscuts. The soft start is great no jerking, and the light is handy as well..I did a ton of research before I bought mine and this one stood above the rest, in reviews and how it felt and performed. I love mine..it makes the tightest miters I ever seen! The only criticism I have is the dust collection is almost non existent. I have read on some wood working blogs that guys have used stronger shop vacs connected to the dust port where the bag goes, and one guy even designed a small pickup chute in place of the small rubber one the saw comes with.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood

i have the older version of this saw and love it as well im glade to see that you got one


----------



## ellen35

I too have one…great unit!


----------



## GMman

Nice ND2eck but put some shaving and dust on the floor looks more like a house than a shop lol lol still nice of you to show those tools I enjoy it very much


----------



## recon

Thanks for the review. I'm looking for a 10" one is the 10" one basically the same one ie the same features.

Chuck


----------



## thetimberkid

yeah, the 10" is grea too Chuck

Callum


----------



## jamieb

I own the 10" version with the laser; excellent saw. Even the included blade is very nice. I have it mounted on a Delta 36-136 miter saw stand and greatly prefer to use it over my tablesaw for crosscutting.

One word of warning though: make sure you adjust those two plastic strips on either side of the table slot before making bevel cuts! (It looks like yours are beige colored. They're turquoise-colored in the 10" model though). I managed to ever-so-slightly nick one with the blade and sent plastic shards screaming across my garage. Luckily it only cost me $3 to order a replacement, but still…


----------



## BIGSKY

I HAVE HAD ONE FOR 2 YRS LOVE IT. IS YOUR SHOP ALWAYS THAT CLEAN?


----------



## Gundalf

Ditto… I love mine… Tom


----------



## NeoDon

I too have one…it is really awesome a quality piece for sure,and the laser is really nice.


----------



## Tennwood

I also have one and have been very happy with it. It is my first miter saw and wonder how I ever got along without one. I love the laser guide. I got it on the recommendation of my brother-in-law who uses his a lot. Although I have not had any problems with mine, he recently has had problems with the motor slowing down. The store he got it from is still scratching their heads on why.


----------



## sillac

A question for you and the other owners of the saw or similar saws. Did you consider the Bosch saws as they have the up front controls to tip the saw for a bevel cut where-as the Makita requires you to reach clear to the back of the saw to do this. Is this not an advantage? Or not enough of an advantage to overcome other short falls? Please don't think I'm putting down Makita as I have some of their other tools and really like them, I just want to get the best saw that I can get. Thanks for you in put. Steve in Oregon


----------



## whoisthe1

I have a brand new in the box never used with all the paperwork and all of the Makita LS1214F and bought it new back in 2011. I have it stored in a huge closet in the box all these years and I paid like $900 plus $100 for shipping on Amazon back in 2011. I am going to keep it new unless someone offers me a lot of money for this monster. It is in a huge box and takes up a good amount of space. I love it because it is made in Japan.


> I just got one and love it!
> 
> Thanks for the review
> 
> Callum
> 
> - Callum Kendall


----------



## whoisthe1

When did you get your?


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I have the 10 Makita sliding miter saw and I love it I looked at new different brands and the Makita was the best hands down!


----------

